
The Hour I First Believed - Zeta_Function
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/04/01/the-hour-i-first-believed/
======
cevi
The main problem I see with this is that it seems to implicitly assume the
Extended Church-Turing Thesis, which is widely suspected to be false (assuming
that quantum computers can be built, and that BQP is not equal to BPP).

How would a superintelligence living inside a cellular automaton (like the
game of life) ever hope to estimate the probability of intelligent life
arising in a world where chemistry is governed by quantum physics? How could
we ever hope to understand the values of a typical superintelligence built in
an alternate universe filled with Popescu-Rohrlich boxes
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_nonlocality#Superquant...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_nonlocality#Superquantum_nonlocality)),
let alone engage in acausal trade with it?

